# Kernel 2.6.0 (final) ainda em gentoo-dev-sources?

## fernandotcl

Alguém sabe dizer por quê o kernel 2.6.0 (final) ainda está no portage como gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0 e não como gentoo-sources-2.6.0? Já que é uma versão estável, não deveria não ser classificado como dev sources? Ou será que eles só vão tirar do dev-sources quando os kernels 2.7.x forem lançados?

----------

## RoadRunner

Porque neste momento existem 3 tarefas que levam um kernel a ser considerado gentoo-sources (isto não é oficial, é o que eu penso que acontece de acordo com a nomenclatura e descrição):

1 - o novo kernel é colocado nas gentoo-dev-sources, são sources para os developers de gentoo testarem novos pathes, etc.

2 - as gentoo-dev-sources são consideradas boas, passam então a gentoo-test-sources

3 - as gentoo-test-sources são maduras e passam a gentoo-sources.

O facto de o 2.6 estar nas gentoo-dev-sources quer apenas dizer que eles abandonaram já o branch 2.4 e passaram ao 2.6

O que é estranho é não haver (ainda) as vanilla-sources-2.6.0, uma vez que neste momento são estas as consideradas estáveis.  Aí sim poderão estar os dev's à espera que seja iniciado o branch 2.7.. mas isto são apenas suposições.

----------

## fernandotcl

Pode ser. Mas talvez o kernel 2.6.0 ainda esteja no gentoo-dev-sources porque o genkernel ainda não funciona (?) com ele.

----------

## To

Eu que tal como todas as versões x.0 o melhor é aguardar até algumas arestas estejam limadas. Isto pq estamos a falar da branch de pordução, logo opta-se pela opção mais estável.

Tó

----------

## humpback

Tenho neste momento duas maquinas com o 2.6.0. Um laptop que está a funcionar maravilhosamente e uma worstation dual. Acho que toda a gente poderia mudar para o 2.6 em maquinas worstation (servisores convem esperar talvez pelo 2.6.2 ou .3 que é quando o kernel começa a limpar as arestas).

----------

## dioo

Eu "emergi" o 2.6 e o meu jogo Neverwinter não quis mais rodar... Parece que há uma incompatibilidade... que coisa =/

O jeito é esperar eles arrumarem um patch pro jogo e continuar a usar o 2.4 mesmo hehehe

----------

## To

Eu sou da tua opinião, alias quando dizia para esperar estava-me a referir a nível de servidores, porque eu no meu comp já ando com as mm-sources à algum tempo e só me posso queixar de não usar à mais tempo.

Tó

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Tenho neste momento duas maquinas com o 2.6.0. Um laptop que está a funcionar maravilhosamente e uma worstation dual. Acho que toda a gente poderia mudar para o 2.6 em maquinas worstation (servisores convem esperar talvez pelo 2.6.2 ou .3 que é quando o kernel começa a limpar as arestas).

 

----------

## pilla

minha ultima tentativa com 2.6.0test11 no meu notebook nao foi interessante do ponto de vista do APM. Como isso eh mais importante em um notebook que todo o desempenho a mais que o 2.6.0 possa trazer, vou ficar mais um tempo com o 2.4.22 patched com cpufreq e ck2

----------

## rmalheiro

Estou a correr com development-sources desde a 2.5.50 e nunca tive problemas de maior. Desde a 2.6.0-test5 que o kernel está estavel para máquinas desktop. NMHO.

No entanto ainda há bastantes problemas com algumas aplicações que não compilam como deve ser com o 2.6.0, o que deve ser o principal motivo para manter a 2.6 em development. Penso que a 2.6 deve ficar em development enquanto não forem resolvidos todos os bug-report de aplicações que não compilam com o novo kernel.

----------

## To

Quase todos esses problemas são resolvidos com as versões mais recentes que existem na portage, isto para ~x86. Claro que mais uma vez se poderá falar da questão da estabilidde... enfim.

Tó

----------

## Maxwell

Eu também estou contente com o o kernel 2.6, no entanto, por alguma razão o meu sistema de vez em quando bloqueia qdo tou a trabalhar no X. Parece um problema entre o qt e o enlightenment e o proprio X, só que como as headers do 2.6 não estão disponíveis (que eu saiba) n posso recompilar/actualizar estes pacotes.

Outra coisa que eu gostava de saber era porque o xfree 4.3.99.15 suportava portugues e com o xfree 4.3.0 tenho mensagens de erro.

Alguem tem alguma ideia acerca disto?

----------

## gmichels

 *pilla wrote:*   

> minha ultima tentativa com 2.6.0test11 no meu notebook nao foi interessante do ponto de vista do APM. Como isso eh mais importante em um notebook que todo o desempenho a mais que o 2.6.0 possa trazer, vou ficar mais um tempo com o 2.4.22 patched com cpufreq e ck2

 

E por que nao usa ACPI? Eu tenho um notebook e o unico problema que tive foi ter de desativar APIC e IO-APIC. De resto, funciona tudo normalmente, ate mesmo cpufreq. Estou com 2.6.0 final.

----------

## Vanquirius

 *rmalheiro wrote:*   

> No entanto ainda há bastantes problemas com algumas aplicações que não compilam como deve ser com o 2.6.0, o que deve ser o principal motivo para manter a 2.6 em development.

 

Hmmm... Eu dei um emerge -e world após mudar para o 2.6 (gcc3.3, testando flags), e a única coisa que não compilou foi o lirc, que já devem ter consertado. Todas as outras aplicacões que a versão estável não compilou, a ~x86 já tinha um fix.

Agora compilar com linux-headers-2.6.0, isso sim deve ser um pesadelo.

Pessoalmente acho que pelo menos o 2.6.0 já deveria estar no vanilla-sources ao invés de development-sources, mas acho que estão esperando uma versão estável do udev para atualizar a documentacão oficial   :Question: 

----------

## humpback

 *ManuChao wrote:*   

>  Eu dei um emerge -e world após mudar para o 2.6 (gcc3.3, testando flags), e a única coisa que não compilou foi o lirc, que já devem ter consertado. Todas as outras aplicacões que a versão estável não compilou, a ~x86 já tinha um fix.
> 
> Agora compilar com linux-headers-2.6.0, isso sim deve ser um pesadelo.
> 
> 

 

A questão é mesmo esta, estar a correr o kernel 2.4 ou o 2.6 e compilar as coisas com os headers do 2.4 é quase a mesma coisa. Eu estou a usar os headers do 2.6 e tenho tido alguns problemas. Mas tudo se está a resolver com calma.

----------

## Festrati

O brabo que estou tendo problema agora com o 2.4.22-r3 ir para o 2.6 ralar vai ser massa...

ja que estou ralando mesmo.

----------

## iJ

Resumindo, ainda é cedo para mudar para o 2.6.

----------

## RoadRunner

 *iJ wrote:*   

> Resumindo, ainda é cedo para mudar para o 2.6.

 

Há as pessoas que defendem que antes de passarem umas 5 ou 6 releases de uma nova branch do kernel não vale a pena. sinceramente, o único kernel que tive problemas foi com as 2.6.1_rc1 que por vezes bloqueavam. Agora com a 2.6.1 voltei a ter a estabilidade que tinha nas _test. Não me parece cedo, parece-me a altura ideal. No entanto não o faria numa máquina de produção, como é óbvio. No servidor vou esperar essas 4 ou 5 releases =)

----------

## To

Já fiz um emerge -e world com as headers do 2.6. Até ver está a correr  :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

## AngusYoung

Linux-headers 2.6 aqui também (a algumas semanas) e até agora nenhum problema (com a glibc recompilada).

----------

## nafre

aqui tudo certo recompilei o kernel para o 2.6 ate agora ta tudo uma maravilha!

obs ainda não atualizei nada!

espero não ter problemas...

----------

## Proton

Então e quem não tem nenhum pacote linux-headers instalado, quais é que está a usar? Os do kernel em /usr/linux? Ou outros?

Estou a usar um kernel 2.6.1 (instalei o básico nesta máquina com um 2.4, depois instalei o 2.6, glibc e recompilei tudo), mas o kernel com o qual a glibc e a maioria das coisas foram compiladas foi o 2.6.0-test9. Há problema? Acham que devo instalar os linux-headers 2.6.0?

----------

## Vanquirius

 *nafre wrote:*   

> espero não ter problemas...

 

Hummm, você não tem uma webcam da Intel por acaso?

Isso sim é divertido de consertar!   :Laughing: 

Quem sabe até o final de Janeiro eu consigo!  :Smile: 

----------

## rmalheiro

A correr 2.6 num laptop Fujitsu/Siemens AMILO D desde a _test1 *apenas* com os seguintes problemas:

- Drivers (propietários) para ao winmodem não compilavam para a 2.6. Resolvido com nova versão dos drivers (slmodem). Ver bug #34399

- Drivers para a ATI deram problemas no início, resolvido desde a _test9. A quem tem uma AT Radeon aconselho o emerge dos útimos ati-drivers (~x86) que apresentam um bom aumento de desempenho em OpenGL.

- GnuCash não completa o emerge com a 2.6 devido a problemas com o db2 durante o registo do ficheiros de ajuda. Ver bug #27978

- "Sobresaltos" com os drivers do kernel para o touchpad Synaptics. De vez em quando havia regressões mas parece estar resolvido desde a 2.6.1.

- Encontrei alguns problemas com a glibc compilada com USE=nptl (problemas de compilação, não sei se está limitado ao kernel 2.6) nomeadamente não consegui compilar o valgrind. Ver bug #32966

Estou a usar as mm-sources. Entretanto o meu disco está em fase terminal (tipo 10 bad-sectors/sec) e assim que chegar um novo disco vou fazer uma instalação limpa do Gentoo Linux 2004, a partir da stage 1 com mm-sources. Espero conseguir ter "sossego" para conseguir documentar os passos necessários para implementar o sistema em Unicode (pt_PT.UTF-8 )

Quanto ao tópico, acho que faz sentido manter as gentoo-sources com o 2.4 enquanto as novas versões do 2.6 andarem a ser lançadas *semanalmente*. De momento as mm-sources estão com a 2.6 o que faz todo o sentido, sendo o Anrew Morton o mantainer do novo kernel.

----------

